# I want to migrate Italy



## Stebin (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm masters degree in finance and 8 years experience in Dubai. I plan to migrate and settle Italy. Please guide me.....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Why Italy in particular? Do you have personal or business contacts there? Do you speak Italian? Knowing a bit more about why Italy might help when it comes to advising you how to go about it.


----------

